# Another Straffing Run



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Well out of the blue @*BillH* hit me up via PM and said a little something was coming my way. He said I mentioned I was looking for something that he had, and he wanted to send some my way. Yesterday this showed up.










I try to be very cautious with what I say around here as I know packages will show up left and right with one slip up. Then it all made sense. The MAW from a couple weeks back. Bill further fulfilled my MAW which already destroyed my mailbox. What Bill did is above and beyond and was not expected, a total surprise. I am very excited to try these and I'm very grateful. Thanks brother. I got your address now. I got a lot of BOTL's to repay currently, so I'll add you to the list. Life has just been getting in the way as of late.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Very cool! Good looking sticks there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's awesome!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice gesture right there!


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

#HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Gotta be very careful about what you say around here lol.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice AJ bomb

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I had one of those and it was Superb!! Great Hit!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Pop goes the weasel!


----------



## BillH (Apr 30, 2017)

@ADRUNKK, you're very welcome brother. I wasn't aware of the MAW, I only saw you make a mention of trying to find some enclave sticks around and coming up short.

I wish I hadn't allowed myself to be rushed by the lady in the post office Saturday, my handwriting looks like &#128169; Hahaha

Hope you enjoy em, buddy.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice hit, i know @ADRUNKK has been busy and not feeling well lately, these should cheer him up


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

BillH said:


> @*ADRUNKK*, you're very welcome brother. I wasn't aware of the MAW, I only saw you make a mention of trying to find some enclave sticks around and coming up short.
> 
> I wish I hadn't allowed myself to be rushed by the lady in the post office Saturday, my handwriting looks like &#128169; Hahaha
> 
> Hope you enjoy em, buddy.


Thanks again!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Nice hit, i know @*ADRUNKK* has been busy and not feeling well lately, these should cheer him up


Yeah they should. Work, being, sick, and multiple funerals. Such is life tho.

We need to get together and roll up some cigars very soon. I'm feeling much better now. It's supposed to start cooling down after today. No more 114 degrees BS.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Yeah they should. Work, being, sick, and multiple funerals. Such is life tho.
> 
> We need to get together and roll up some cigars very soon. I'm feeling much better now. It's supposed to start cooling down after today. No more 114 degrees BS.


Just say when, i have some nice new wrapper cased and a new 46 RG mold arriving tomorrow


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Just say when, i have some nice new wrapper cased and a new 46 RG mold arriving tomorrow


I'll get some wrappers cased tonight. Tomorrow or Thursday should work. My old lady works at 7pm on Thursdays so if I drop by then I'll have to bring the little crumb snatchers.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> I'll get some wrappers cased tonight. Tomorrow or Thursday should work. My old lady works at 7pm on Thursdays so if I drop by then I'll have to bring the little crumb snatchers.


Sounds good to me


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscur (Jun 29, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Well out of the blue @*BillH* hit me up via PM and said a little something was coming my way. He said I mentioned I was looking for something that he had, and he wanted to send some my way. Yesterday this showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great!! Great smoke too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

